# What color? Dark bay and palomino parents?



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

The foal could be bay, chestnut, black, palomino, buckskin or smoky black, with or without a blanket, varnish or app characteristics. It's basically a huge toss up. When I was younger, I had a bay, blanketed appaloosa mare bred to a solid palomino stallion. The foal turned out to be a bay varnish.


----------



## Shadow Girl (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok, thank you. This pregnancy was not intentional. Our vet had advised us to wait on gelding because neither testicle had dropped on our 9 month old rescue stud, and he wasn't acting studly. 

Apparently that changed...

We rescued the stud Remy, and he was still nursing at the time. We know the mom was either palomino, cremello, but we aren't sure which as we never saw her in person.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the mishap! Having an unexpected foal is not easy. I hope you figure out a way to make the best of your situation.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Why didn't you just lute the mare instead of dealing with a pregnant mare and a resulting foal?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I would of lute her as well if this were my mare but I've found sometimes people don't know about that option surprisingly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

From your initial post I gather she may not be pregnant at all. Have you confirmed that she is in foal? If not then thats the first thing I would do then after being certain she is in foal worry about what color the foal may be. Shalom


----------



## Shadow Girl (Oct 11, 2013)

The vet is coming out. The stud was a rescue that was still actively nursing from his mom when we got him. We had him quarantined for a time, and then had the vet and farrier out. He then went in with geldings for a while, but our herd is a mixed one, and our vet recommended we wait until the flies died down until we geld him as he was showing no studly behavior, nor were either of his testicles dropped. 

We did not separate them because when put into the herd he had no studly behavior, and tried to nurse from our mares. He was gelded 2 months later at the first sign of attitude, however there was one incident with our lead mare. We now believe her to be pregnant, but are waiting for the vet to confirm. 

We are fine if our mare is in foal as we have the means to take care of both our mare, and the foal. I was simply wondering what the most likely colors of the foal would be. Apparently its the luck of the draw!


----------

